# Luxury Black Heliochrome



## kaljer (Feb 2, 2003)

*Does anyone have pics of Heliochrome "Luxury Black" ?*

Hi guys,
I have been scouring the web to see what this color looks like, I searched vortex, google, ebay, yahoo and am coming up empty handed, does anyone have some or know where I can find some?
You would think for $4,000 VW would showcase it well on their site!
Thanks,
Jeremy


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Does anyone have pics of Heliochrome "Luxury Black" ? (kaljer)*

I have seen a Phaeton painted in that colour in 'real life', but the paint doesn't really photograph well. It seems that no matter how one tries to take the pictures, they come out like pictures of a plain black car, or perhaps a Tarantella Black pearl-effect car.
In real life, though, the paint looks quite nice. It looks - well - black, but it changes shade somewhat as you walk around the car and see it in a different light.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Does anyone have pics of Heliochrome*

Finally, after looking for over a year, I found a Luxury Black Heliochrome Phaeton, parked inside a showroom with lots of windows - on a sunny day! So, I took a whole bunch of pictures, and here they are.
Some were taken with a flash, others without. In general, the car looks black - much the same as Tarantalla Black - if you look at it in flat light, or if it is dirty. But, when it is clean and polished, and it is sunny, wow, it is amazing.
The colour shift is very, very subtle. The colours that I see, depending on the angle, are black, vermilion, and a very dark green.
*Luxury Black Heliochrome*
no flash - looks black








with flash - see the hint of deep purple?








with flash - sort of deep purple or vermilion ahead of the rear wheel, greenish behind.








exact same photo as above, but no flash - looks black.
















no flash









with flash








with flash. Don't rely too much on this photo - the green does not stand out like this when you look at it with the naked eye. 
Note that you are only seeing the green in a few areas, highlighted by the flash. The rest of the car appears black.


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Does anyone have pics of Heliochrome "Luxury Black" ? (PanEuropean)*

*sigh*
It's *sniff* beautiful!








She looks so "alive" and "peaceful".


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Does anyone have pics of Heliochrome "Luxury Black" ? (chrisj428)*

And *SOLD*, too. That one sold yesterday.
Michael


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

With no flash, you can start to see the C-pillar turn purple. And in the one shot, the front fenders looks dark green. Did it throw a dark brown light at any point? The one I saw look like the neck band on a mallard duck...lovely "hidden" colors.
~PC


_Modified by PhaetonChix at 11:17 AM 11-15-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhaetonChix* »_...the one I saw look like the neck band on a mallard duck...lovely "hidden" colors.

That is the *PERFECT *way to describe it. It is very subtle, it shimmers, sort of like an oil drop sitting on calm water.
Michael


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Absolutely stunning color Michael. Thanks for posting that. That is now my favorite color scheme.


----------



## stjarna (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

yes, looks great. Love the wheels too.
Thanks, Michael!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (stjarna)*

Photos re-hosted.
Michael


----------



## jablum (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

I have a luxury black helliochrome in Boston if any locals are interested in a view. Would prefer to wait until Spring when it is washed more frequently.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted.

Michael


----------



## ae86boy (Jul 9, 2013)

*alternative photo*

Hope I posted this correctly.

Sorry for digging up the old thread, but I thought I had something to contribute.



Its black officer, I swear!

Essentially, the colour with change depending on the light angle to every shade of the rainbow. I've seen it go white in spots, gold, brown, purple...it really messes with people. When I went to purchase the car, the owner had said "the car is black, but it isn't...you'll have to see it to understand"...when I got there it was entirely burgundy from end to end and I thought I was being taken by a con artist.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Mac,

That's a really good photo illustration of the colour variation. Not an easy shot to get. Thanks!

Chris


----------



## Phat One (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice looking colour. What is the wet area just below bumper?

Graham


----------



## W8CMP (Mar 20, 2004)

That colour is just stunning...now definitely my favourite. I bet that would be a pig to match in the event of bodyshop work though...


----------



## ae86boy (Jul 9, 2013)

Graham!

I apologize...I never noticed the thread get bumped so I never replied.

The water spot you see there is run off from the bubble bath Id just given her. The car was getting an appraisal for insurance about an hour after the photo was taken.

I have run the car past a few shops locally to inquire about touch ups and repairs. No body shop in my area will touch it. Not sure what would happen. Ive been very fortunate that everything so far has buffed off.


----------

